

Elon Musk's high-speed Hyperloop train makes more sense for Mars than California - allenleein
http://thetrigger.io/share/trends/55a3b1b6d2b47ffd74622f8a

======
27182818284
As I understand it, the idea was put out there because of how incredibly
underwhelming the high-speed train plans were for California. Musk noted that
even after a decade of work they wouldn't have one of the fastest trains in
the world, but instead a mediocre-at-best train with enormous expense. Then
something happened and the "nudge" became more real when the press started
asking Musk about it and taking it much more seriously. So now they're doing
the correct thing and building a space track.

>This idea is not new; it has existed for decades. But while a vactrain sounds
like a good concept, it's relatively unfeasible to actually build.

>This idea is not new; it has existed for decades. But while an electric car
sounds like a good concept, it's relatively unfeasible to actually build.

>This idea is not new; it has existed for decades. But while a commercial
space company sounds like a good concept, it's relatively unfeasible to
actually build.

------
thomasrossi
Everytime I read of Mars settlements and I think of eventual childs born
there, I feel there is something wrong. It's a strange feeling. Nonetheless,
the chance of visiting Mars is super cool and I'd take it!

